# 16 mo after post partum with no period (still nursing a lot), can I get still pregnant?



## naturallyspeaking (Sep 1, 2006)

HI,
I didn't know whether to post this question in breastfeeding forum or pregnant forum or here.
Has anyone gotten pregnant while nursing with no period post partum this long? We are open to having more children but I wanted to know if there is a possibility for me now (with nursing day and night, no period)or just wait until I resume the period. My last baby was born in Feb 2009, he still loves to nurse day and night with food during the day (he wakes up to nurse at night also and we co sleep so no problem for me there).
TIA


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, you can get pregnant. I do not know how likely or unlikely it is though compared to having a period.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

You know, I just don't know what the statistics are on that. There are plenty of women that get pregnant before they have a period because they ovulated before their 1st PPAF. But then there are also plenty of women that don't even start ovulating until they've had one or several PPAFs. I myself seem to have a few PPAFs before I finally actually ovulate, according to my charting. So, you definitely *could* become pregnant without ever seeing your period, but I don't know how likely that would be, statistically speaking, as opposed to getting one or more visits from AF 1st.









There is a "nursing mamas TTC" in the TTC forum that I'm sure you could find more info on.









Good luck!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I went that long without AF for my first two children but when AF did return it wasn't regular. I have actually had AF back with DS for 7 months and while we are not TTC, pg has not even possible because my cycle is so off.

There is always a possibility that O will return and the LP will be the correct mount of days, and a pg will occur, never say never!


----------

